

Ask HN: What project management software are you using? - nedwin

I'm running a marketing consultancy which is starting to pick up speed and I'm keen to implement some kind of project management software.<p>I will be using the software to manage multiple clients and projects, to define the scope of projects and to delegate and track work.<p>Previously I have used Basecamp but wanted to know what the HN community was using these days.
======
nicholaides
We're using Basecamp, and slowly transitioning to Open Atrium
(<http://openatrium.com/>). My business partner does Drupal development, which
OA is written in, so it's nice fit and easy for him to customize.

------
hvs
Not technically "project management software," but our company uses JIRA with
Greenhopper for project tracking and Confluence for project documents. The
whole package can be pretty pricy for small companies.

------
IoanLucian
RationalPlan (<http://www.rationalplan.com/>) is a good tool for project
management and the Beta server might help you even more.

------
sandipagr
I have been in the need of a project management software too. Would love to
hear all the good options that are out there. Especially ones that are not
very expensive.

------
photon_off
A big whiteboard that sits behind my monitor.

Aside from that, I've used FogBugz in the past and was satisfied with it.

------
nedwin
This is all really helpful, thank you.

Other suggestions I've had are "excel" and Behance's "Action Method".

------
martinc
Microsoft Project to manage high-level, multiple stakeholder timings.

------
samratjp
Highly recommend Omniplan for Mac.

------
AmberShah
Acunote

